# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  0vergewicht en vervroegde overgang

## joske

Hallo.

Ik ben ook bezig met afvallen maar dat gaat heel moeilijk omdat ik al in de overgang ben.
Ik doe het via de dieetiste.
ik let wel op met wat ik eet.
wie heeft hier ervaring mee of heeft tips voor mij.

Groetjes joske.

----------

